# How can we stop our Ford Duetto spitting at us!



## duetto96 (Jul 6, 2006)

Our duetto spits at us from both hot & cold taps and regardless of whether the water is heated/cold. The bathroom sink almost acts as an alternative shower and is getting such that we now turn the bathroom taps on by reaching in from outside the bathroom to eliminate a good soaking. (Not so funny if you get up in your PJ's in the night and forget!) 

Salient facts are that it doesn't seem to be water heater related. This problem used to settle down after an initial cough and splutter but now it seems to continue for much of the time. It happens from the kitchen taps and the bathroom taps. We have never used the shower. When I tried earlier, there was no sign of water from the shower head so maybe this is related or perhaps there is a hidden stopcock somewhere for the shower?

I'm guessing air is getting into the system somewhere/somehow. Can anyone offer suggestions where to start looking first?

David


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, David

It sounds like ours when we've run out of water in the tank (as you say, air getting in to the line). I'd look at the pump - try putting a new pipe onto the inlet, and dunk the other end in a deep bucket, and see if it works OK. It may be air getting past the inlet stub / pipe connection. Maybe use / change / tighten the jubilee clip?

If it's spitting, it must be on the inlet side to the pump.

Gerald


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

try filling it up with the taps open and the pump running also check the one way valve to see if its letting the water drain back to the tank or heater
chapter


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi David, From experience i would say you will find a split in the clear filter on the pump inlet, Steve


----------



## duetto96 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for your help folks. I apologise for my lack of knowledge on the plumbing side of the van but first I need to find out where the pump in question is located and how I get at it. 

Are these pumps typically accessed from inside the van or from under the van? Is the pump likely to be a submersible affair inside the tank or a dry pump with a feed leading out from the water tank?

Once I find it I'll check out some of your suggestions. 

David


----------



## duetto96 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have located the shurflo diaphragm pump which was behind a panel under the oven unit. The filter chamber looked like it had some air in it which I'm guessing is bad. I removed the filter cap and can see some stress fractures on the cap at the base of the spigot that the water pipe clamps onto. Probably what Seargeant was referring to.

Those stress fractures don't look like they go all the way through the plastic and they dont get wider if I twist or put pressure on it. However, I suppose I should change the filter cap first to rule it out.

Can anyone recommend where I could get a replacement part like that here in the south?

David


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I know they're not local to you, but :: C.A.K.tanks :: are pretty good with water (of all types) systems. Sometimes, getting something sent out can get to you quicker than driving to somewhere local.

Also :: O'Leary's :: is a good source for bits.

Gerald


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi David, ANy of the caravan or motorcaravan dealers around you shoul have them on the shelf. They are a common part to replace, Steve


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I’m concerned when you say there is no water from shower head and you have never used it.

Yes you may have air getting in from something leaking, but you may also just have an air-lock, try bleeding the shower as well, I always do and have stopped the problems you describe.

Make sure you have enough water in the tank, turn all taps on including the shower, switch on the pump and wait until all the sputtering stops. I wait until the cold has stopped spluttering then turn it to hot (you don’t need the boiler on for this).

MHS…Rob


----------



## duetto96 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks again guys. I'll try the 'local' caravan dealer tomorrow. I did make some enquiries online and was told that the design of the filter/strainer unit on that pump changed earlier in the year. At least two dealers had no spares for the old design so I'll see what the local dealer can come up with.

Regarding the lack of water at the shower head. Almost too embarrassing to admit to, but I will anyway. I had assumed the van shower worked pretty much like a household shower, ie turn the taps on and water comes out! I didn't realise until I took it off its support (for the first time) that there is a trigger on the shower head itself!! At least thats another 'problem' sorted.

David


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> didn't realise until I took it off its support (for the first time) that there is a trigger on the shower head itself!! At least thats another 'problem' sorted.


  Lifes full of surprises 

MHS...Rob


----------

